# 922 new software on 722, 612, etc



## maysis (Apr 18, 2010)

I love the new 922! Will the GUI/OS software eventually be installed on the older receivers? Or should I just go ahead and upgrade all of my other receivers to 922?

Here are my issues:

Overscan issue on Guide (left side is cropped one inch)

The dropdown menus on Guide (and other screens) have a gray font that is hard to see, it should be white instead of gray


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Hi, and welcome...

I seriously doubt we'll see the 922 GUI on the 622/722. Those receivers are very different from the 922 and the 622 isn't even manufactured anymore. Perhaps the 722 is not being made either, but I can't say 100% on that.

Now... the 722K and the 922 have a lot more in common, aside from the Sling part... so I *could* see the possibility of a 722K one day running a 922-like GUI... However, I'd still bet against that because Dish most likely would want to keep more value-add on the 922 to differentiate it and to entice customers to upgrade and spend more money for that upgrade.

IF they made a 722K run the same GUI... then the only thing it wouldn't have (right now) would be Sling... and you can buy a Slingbox to add that.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

The 722 hasn't been manufactured for more than a year now. It's all 722k.


----------

